# Needing some help - Shipwreck in Choctawhatchee Bay



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have spent the last 4 months or longer trying to obtain info on thisshipwreck that has been in our waters for a long time, very long time. None of the old timers have any info on it, they just know of it being there. It's Mast still shows out of the water, and older relatives tell me the Bow used to have a section that was showing also. The ship is in approx 28'- 30'of water and about 300 - 500 yrds off the N side of Choctawhatchee Bay. Ifyou were to put in at what used to be Elrod's Fish Camp, it would be due N across the bay. But now, it is slightly due NNE across our bay. It is marked by a bouy. I have contacted many, even Maritime and Navigational branches, local, FWC, Coast Guard, Choctawhatchee Baisin Alliance, UWF, and the Association of Underwater Explorers
http://uwex.us
with no luck. If you guys have any info on it, it would be very helpful. There is a section of a Landing Barge just to its west, thats to not confuse which one I'm looking for info on. BTW, it is approx 80' in lentgh. Thanks guys! Hers is some co-ordinates and a pic of it.

_ attempted to retrieve the best co-ordinates for the vessel and here'swhat I came up with -_</DIV></DIV></DIV>_30N 27' 34.39" 30.45955278_</DIV>_86W 18'13.25"-86.30368056_</DIV></DIV>_ (these last set of numbers directly above were listed out to the side_</DIV>_ of the co-ordinates, When we set up a Landing Zone for a Heilo, we _</DIV>_ use the co-ordinates shown to the very left of sets)_</DIV></DIV>_I am not exactly sure if this will put you directly ontop of the vessel, but they were taken from our arial photo of our county and there was a bouy also shown from a top view in the picture. From my boat, we took a picture of how it looks when we are anchored at the Shipwreck,here is one picture I have of what it looks like when you are out there -







_</DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was having a similar problem until I sent UWF an e-mail to their archeological dept. They got back with me in 2 days and told me all about it and even where to find thesis on the wreck I was interested in! Sorry, I can not help with your particular wreck but, UWF is a starting point! By the way, how is the fishing on that wreck?:http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com...ialogs/InsertEmotIcon.aspx?ControlID=txtPost#


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am trying to locate the wreck you are talking about. I have a typical Top Spot fishing map of the bay and the only wrecks shown on that map are a barge (#19) in about 32' of water due North of Joe's Bayouand due South of Boggy Bayou and a wreck off of Hammock Point (#31) which is due North of Fourmile Point and Sandestin in about 18' of water. I don't know a thing about the history of this wreck you are asking about, I was just curious about its location.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, UWF told me they could cme over and get on my boat and explore it. They had no information on it and I have been working 12 hr graveyard shifts and it was very hard for their and my schedule to work out right. I was hoping one of the guys that sell and deploy the artificial reefs for people could tell me where they get the permits for doing that and I could call. Well, I can ell you the fishing is very good because I don't make it over there that often.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The last set of numbers shown to the right are the digitized equal to the numbers to the left.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it the S.S. Minnow?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (8/6/2008)*Is it the S.S. Minnow?




*insert witty Gilligan joke here* oke


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

There was an abandoned sail boat that was floated from Boggy Bayou and towed out and left anchored to the East of Boggy Bayou after Opal. I imagine what you're talking about is what's left of that boat since I don't recall anything near the landing craft when I used to fish there. I moved from that area in 98 and the sailboat had been moored and sliding eastward since 94. There was someone who lived on it and worked on shrimp boats out of the Niceville Fisherman's Coop., but he wasn't the legal owner. I recall a big ruckus about kids hanging out on it and drinking and vandalizing the solar battery charger the guy had that was keeping the boat afloat, but its been a long time.



Let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Xanadu you are the first person that has even had a clue as to what type of vessel this is. Was the sailboat you recall around 80' in length? You are probablly right on the money with what it is. The solar panel that is out by it now is a post for nightime navigation. I would think it would sway or list to one side or the other with the tropical storms we have. It didn't budge when Ivan came through that I can notice.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

The coordinates you posted are good enough to get on it. It used to have a bouy and light and may still have one. It is an old target ship sunk in bombing practice. It is in about 15-20 feet of water and larger than 80 feet. I have fished it several times over the last 40 years and never done much. One good mess of sheepshead but that was about it.

It likely has unexploded ammo around it so I wouldn't recommend diving. You might contact Eglin Public Affairs for more info.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

More curious of what the name of it is and what its shape is like. I have had fairly good luck on incoming tide on the east of it. But I usually am on the water with my coffee underway before the sun is coming up. There's not too many times that the tides fall just right for that, but have also caught many Black Snapper and Sheephead too! The Specs and Reds are out there on the incoming tide. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Eglin Public Affairs and the lady said there will be someone calling me back that would know about the ship and its bombing mission, etc... That was a great tip! Thanks a lot, thats why I posted on here, I knew you guys had some insight on it.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this the one east of the mid bay bridge? If so I have dove it years ago. Is a tough place to get decent vis.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes! What kind of vessel is it if you could tell?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's the latest email I got on it. 

Bureau of Archaeological Research in Tallahassee. Your wreck isn?t in the Site File but must be listed as an obstruction somewhere. You probably are familiar with AWOIS (the Automated Wreck and Obstruction Information System) at http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/hsd/hsd-3.html Dan and the crew from Tallahassee are interested and willing to come over and check out the wreck and get it recorded for the Site File, it just depends on their travel budget (I?m sure you know that the state?s budget has been heavily cut). I?ll keep you in the loop with regard to their travel so we can meet up to go check it out.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'"><o></o>


----------



## LocalSalt (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Post I know. I know exactly where this wreck is. Bow is still up, it and rudder post are still visible from land. Its not a big producer as far as fish go, but I'd be willing to share its location if you haven't yet found it. Never thought much about live bombs down there, guess my anchor always misses them. I don't log in here much but give me a text @ 8506857011 and I'll tell ya how to navigate there. There is also an uncharted WW2 landing vessel (target) somewhat near there, and some concrete pyramids that hang out inches below the surface, hope you don't find those the wrong way! Happy Hunting.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

post the pictures. Are you talking about the wreck with the big lighted concrete marker on the old gun turret? That seems like the location of the coordinates.

It sounds like what you are talking about is an old sailboat. Please post the pictures and I may have some info for you.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The old timers I have talked to it have told me it was an old target ship that finally got sunk. Areas of the bay were actually used for live fire. The AF had to put the lights on it because that was cheaper than removing it. Will try to add some pics of it here. 

On another note, there is a B29/B50 that crashed in the bay late 40s/50s, not sure if they ever recovered all of it. The Eglin folks would be the ones that could tell you


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

yes that was an old target ship that eglin shot down many years ago. If you are familiar with Eglin they used to shoot at it from A-22 on main base. lots of structure right near the surface go slow when you get near it.
Lots of tarpon around that in the mornings. on clear days you can see a lot of the ribs of the old ship.


----------

